# Frage zur Fischerprüfung



## BassFriend (6. Januar 2008)

Ich hab in einer Woche meine Fischerprüfung und wollte fragen ob einer die Fragen hat und die Antworten die bei der Prüfung dran kommen. Prüfung ist in Holzminden, Landkreis Niedersachsen #h|rolleyes|kopfkrat|wavey::m     


An alle die mir was schreiben VIELEN DANKE

MFG:JURIJ     #h


----------



## schwedenklausi (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Frage zur Fischerprüfung*

Schau mal hier :http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=8893&page=3
schwedenklausi


----------

